# medical coding/posting charges



## artemissp

Looking for a position as medical coder/posting charges.


----------



## artemissp

artemissp said:


> Looking for a position as medical coder/posting charges.



Artemiss Pourmand
1114N Campbell St., #106, Glendale, Ca, 91207
Mobile: 818-795-9861
E-mail: artemissp@tahoo.com 

OBJECTIVE
To apply my 8+ years of Healthcare knowledge as well as coding and Accounts Receivable experience to help a Healthcare company in their billing and collections providing stellar customer service

HIGHLIGHTS OF SKILLS/QUALIFICATIONS
•	Extensive experience with CMS1500 forms and use of PCIMS
•	Comprehensive knowledge of the following document types: EOB, correspondence, authorizations, patient's Health Insurance card, prescriptions, surgical notes
•	Thorough understanding of Regulatory and accreditation agencies and their functions:
o	OIG, NCQA, JCAHO
o	Federal Regulations such as; HIPPA and EDI
o	The three covered entities under HIPPA; Health care provider, Health plan, healthcare clearinghouses
o	HIPPA required identifiers such as;  EIN and NPI
o	CLIA standards used by labs for billing Medicare, Medicaid and use CLIA's assigned certification number. â€œCLIA  waiverâ€� limits the lab services
o	SOAP & CHEDDAR format
o	Medicare's ABN (Advance Beneficiary Notice) to inform patient if a procedure is not covered by Medicare
•	In-depth knowledge of Ethics for the medical coder:
o	HIPPA's set of privacy safeguard standards which gives flexibility to covered entities to design their own policies and procedures to meet those standards
o	A coder requirements to be patient, detail oriented and tolerant to cooperate with providers and other office staff to implement correct coding strategies
o	Advanced communications skills to communicate with provider
•	Proven track record in upholding the highest standard of personal and professional conduct as a member of AAPC
•	Ability to adjudicate for claims processing triggered by NCCI database when a code should not be billed separately while it's also bundled with other codes
•	Experienced in preparing a â€œretro authorizationâ€� form
•	Vast experience in Medical documentation of health history, past and present illnesses, medical tests
•	Experience in navigating Medicare website and use of NCCI (National correct coding initiative)
•	Extensive experience in Medical acronyms, medical terminology, surgical terms, surgical approach and  medical abbreviations
•	Experience with CPT and ICD-9 Guidelines HCPCS and modifiers
•	Experience using Visiflow Imaging System Tiger billing system
•	Experience in Desktop support and solving daily user problems with Internet access, Microsoft applications, printing problems, as well as user training 
•	Windows NT 4.0 workstation, Windows 2000, and Windows XP professional operating systems, Microsoft word, Excel; Software and hardware upgrade

EMPLOYMENT HISTORY
Avaunte Inc., Los Angeles, Ca, (Multiple Positions)

Certified Professional Coder							July 2007 â€“ Present
•	Perform Medical coding by reviewing Doctor's diagnosis acronyms in Excel, find description online using â€œlist of medical abbreviationsâ€�, enter the data into â€œICD-9 onlineâ€� finding the exact code and enter the resulting codes into Officeally.com
•	Responsible for printing, processing and mailing of medical insurance claim forms also known as CMS 1500 for both primary and secondary medical insurances
•	Responsible for accounts receivables by calling medical insurance companies and acquiring specific information relevant to each patient to increase reimbursements



Certified Medical Coder/AR Officer					July 2007 â€“ Present
•	Performed Accounts Receivable tasks for UCMG, calling health insurance companies to verify the status of the claim CMS1500 as well as verifying client receipt of all required documents using IVR for certain Health Plans such as Medicare
•	Used palmettogba.com to fill out online cover sheet for Medicare, by finding the Health Insurance Claim Number/HICN for each claim from Avaunte system, then for the  National Provider Identifier/NPI, Provider Transaction Access Number/PTAN, patient's name, date of service, procedure code and provider name I refer to each printed claim
•	Provided insurance company all required documents, electronically thru web based application (Avaunte) or scan and fax a hard copy as requested
•	Prepared accounting ledgers in Netsuite.com for three clients; University Cardiovascular Medical Group and University Podiatry Group in Westwood and a solo Cardio practice  in Tarzana
•	Assisted the software developer with programming by creating hierarchical folders, copying descriptions of medical information from Snowmed and pasting them into Cache Studio by Intersystems and giving the hierarchical folders medical acronyms

Avaunte Inc., Los Angeles, Ca,
June 2002 - June 2007
Medical Collector

•	Scanned client's medical documents EOB, CMS1500, correspondence, authorizations, patient's Health Insurance card, prescriptions, surgical notes, other medical reports and record check amounts, calculate totals, put in a deposit slip and make ready for the bank deposit.
•	Managed Insurance claim documents, sorting, matching, Indexing, verifying, as well as acquiring pertinent medical reports to complete claim documents.
Responsible for sorting and scanning of medical documents, EOBs, Checks, correspondence and authorizations of two UCLA medical practices; UCMG & UPG
•	Perform data entry and indexing of the scanned documents.  Updating patient demographics
•	Use VisiFlow to scan and index and electronically file documents per patient account
•	Use Tiger for billing, upgrading demographics queue, scheduling
•	Use Avaunte software for indexing patient records for client University Podiatry Group at UCMG
•	Print in excess of 500 pages of CMS1500 per week, sort
•	Conduct precise patient record matching and indexing to allow for fast patient record retrieval resulting in faster and more accurate billing; at times handling over 500 documents in the Queue
•	Update patient database demographics Q by checking out already scanned patient registration forms
•	Work with PCIMS (patient centric information management systems)
Worked with Tiger software for patient demographics and patient search for 3 yrs

Computer Bay, Huntington Beach, Ca
1999-2002
•	Contracted employee for Alhambra Police Department in Alhambra, Ca. after working as volunteer for eighteen months. Duties included:
o	 Desktop support and solving daily user problems with Internet access, Microsoft applications, 
o	Resolve printing problems
o	User training
o	Responsible with computer software updates and hardware replacements. Windows NT 4.0 workstation, Windows 2000, and Windows XP professional operating systems



Languages
Fluent in French, Armenian and Farsi



EDUCATION/TRAINING:
Certified Medical Coder, Pasadena, Ca.
September 2010

Certificate in Advanced Medical Insurance Billing, Glendale Community College, Ca.
May 2007

Certificate in Introduction to Medical Insurance Billing, Glendale Community College, Ca
April 2007

Microsoft Certified Professional, NACC Glendale, Ca.
May 1999

B.S. Orthoptics (eye muscle therapy/vision therapy), Universite de Bordeaux II, France.
June 1989


----------

